# New Logo design!



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

I would like some feedback please.

What do you like or dislike about it?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Apple called. They want their i-_logo_ back. :whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Apple called. They want their i-_logo_ back. :whistling2:


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

At first glance the paint can looks like it is wearing head phones,maybe reduce the holding portion of the hoop,other than that I think its great. Maybe try having the paint come out in several colours...rainbow look?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I like it kinda. So what if it takes a little from Apple.

But, it does kind of look like a kid with head phones drooling on the logo.





Maybe make the can a little more 3d by tilting it so you can tell it is a paint can


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

gcajnr21 said:


> I would like some feedback please.
> 
> What do you like or dislike about it?


BTW I like it, minus the i


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks better than the olive.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I like it, can you tilt the can so you can tell it is a can?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I like it.. outside the box and trendy without being too cornball.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Looks better than the olive.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

RCP said:


> I like it, can you tilt the can so you can tell it is a can?


ditto


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

is the name of CO. "ipaint" or ipaintokc" I think it should say the okc if that's the Co's name IMO. I do like the design tho.


----------



## waho6o9 (Jun 3, 2009)

Cool design, more colors needed. Oops.


----------



## The Painter Guy (Dec 10, 2007)

Green is in!
Good Design but ditto on the headset.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I like the logo, not digging the name to much. I too think it looks like someone wearing head phones and think the can should be turned a little.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

how bout something like this:











writing on can needs to be tweaked.. just wanted to give you an idea


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

:no:



nEighter said:


> how bout something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. 

My company is called iPaint. The domain ipaint.com was already taken so i settled with adding okc to the end, im based out of okc, oklahoma.

So should i make it 3d or just try and fix the headphones.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

nEighter said:


> how bout something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not bad getting there..


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

why not just keep the original and lose the headphones. I think the idea that its a can is represented with adding the handle/headphones


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

It looks ok, but how about something with lightning bolts?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I myself have been thinking for about two years how to come up with something eyecatching, but I have failed so far.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Jay Jay evertime I see you avatar I think of dancing for some reason


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

gc

On your website, I hope you are using Brian Phillips' contractor selection tips *with* his permission.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

First,

Nathan, I am REAL impressed how you tweaked that logo. You got some computer graphics talents. (And Tooled and I thought we were good :no: )

Second, the first thing that made me wonder is will any customer think ill of a paint can spilling paint ? I understand that no one with a modicum of intelligence would see it that way, but you gotta think about the LCD (lowest common denominator)


BTW, I like Nathan's (nEighter) tweak better than the orig. 

Also, "iPaint" is the name of a Mac application. If you have not done so already, you need to check into trade name infringement. These big companies are heartless money grubbing bustards when someone uses a trade name even when it is for something totally unrelated to their product.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Also, "iPaint" is the name of a Mac application. If you have not done so already, you need to check into trade name infringement. These big companies are heartless money grubbing bustards when someone uses a trade name even when it is for something totally unrelated to their product.



i think ill be okay if my state okayed iPaint. If i were to become a national paint co. then i might get some flak.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> gc
> 
> On your website, I hope you are using Brian Phillips' contractor selection tips *with* his permission.


Are you the website police? HaHa :laughing:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> gc
> 
> On your website, I hope you are using Brian Phillips' contractor selection tips *with* his permission.





daArch said:


> First,
> 
> Also, "iPaint" is the name of a Mac application. If you have not done so already, you need to check into trade name infringement. These big companies are heartless money grubbing bustards when someone uses a trade name even when it is for something totally unrelated to their product.


You got some excellent advice here, if I were you I would do a little research on the subjects.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

gcajnr21 said:


> i think ill be okay if my state okayed iPaint. If i were to become a national paint co. then i might get some flak.


"iThink" is also owned by apple









Seriously, this could turn detrimental for you. Do not assume your state bozo's know anything, all they want is your fees. They check for other companies with the chosen name in your state. Would you trust a typical state bureaucratic desk jockey to know national laws about trade name infringement? I hope I am wrong, but if it were me, I would be checking with a knowledgable legal council. 

just thoughts


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks i'll check it out.

Basicly i would have to add something to "iPaint" like "iPaint homes" to be legal.


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice work. Personally I like the original design at the beginning of the post the best. Except maybe incorporate OKC with the can.

Albrecht Painting has a new logo see attachments - the second pic is the t-shirt design and one color flyer design


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

did you have a cousin/nephew named Chris in KC?


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

nEighter said:


> how bout something like this:



I like this one. It's Ecsher-esgue. It would be funny if it had another ipaint logo on the can that's on the can, ad infinitum.

But it might look too busy.

Looks clean this way.

If you use Neighters concept I say you at least owe him a pizza for design fees. That's more than reasonable.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

exacty what I thought! MC Escher is the ****. I drew his stuff in highschool. I was thinking about shrinking another set and thought the same thing.. it would be too much for a logo.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

*What do you guys think of MY new logo???*

*

This is my new Logo, what do you guys think??? *


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

gcajnr21 said:


> Are you the website police? HaHa :laughing:


No, just a question. I am pretty sure that Brian prefers that people ask before yanking his content, thats all.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Scot,
I need some more pics for my Gallery. Mind if i use yours?


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

All ipaint trademarks are dead. So i will just trademark it myself


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

here's some color :whistling2:


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

I honestly dont like my own company name anymore, I have had it for about 4 years and its just getting old and lamo. I realize its a real good name, its simple, trendy, easy to remember, easy to brand. I've been thinking about changing it for about a year now. 

I will start a new thread maybe you guys can help me with a new name.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

McPaint


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

gcajnr21 said:


> I will start a new thread maybe you guys can help me with a new name.


Just so you know I wasn't trying to discourage the name. I said I liked nieghter's version and if you used it you should buy him a pizza. 

I think most people are just having fun with it because it gives them an excuse to fire up photoshop.

And neighter's suggestion wasn't even a joke, it was intended purely as a suggested way of eliminating the "headphone" look.

The name is sort of funny from a traditional painting background, but times are changing and I don't really think your name is a hindrance.

I truly was not trying to suggest that you change your name, and I think most people who were joking were doing it in a way that wasn't intended to convince you to change the name.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Or if you want to be a little esoteric:


*Troy McPaint*

with a logo based on this:











(I hope I needn't explain to too many people)


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

daArch said:


>





Now there's a way to gain access to new clients that I haven't thought of.

:thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> Just so you know I wasn't trying to discourage the name. I said I liked nieghter's version and if you used it you should buy him a pizza.
> 
> I think most people are just having fun with it because it gives them an excuse to fire up photoshop.
> 
> ...


LC,

I seriously think Apple would not be amused. The whole concept of his name and logo is playing off their established trademark and name. They wouldn't sue, IMO, all they would need is a "friendly" letter advising him to change the name or they would sue. It would be enough to scare me.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

And Troy, if your wife's name is Helen, what luck THAT would be. !!!!


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

daArch said:


> LC,
> 
> I seriously think Apple would not be amused. The whole concept of his name and logo is playing off their established trademark and name. They wouldn't sue, IMO, all they would need is a "friendly" letter advising him to change the name or they would sue. It would be enough to scare me.


I don't disagree with you there one bit. He should definitely take that into consideration. But that primarily is an issue with his logo. The business name I think would not be an infringement for example if it was presented as a first person sentence in cursive underlined by a paint brush. 

I was just letting the guy know that my joking around and my post really had nothing to do with whether I did or didn't like his name, or his logo. 

I posted simply because I just couldn't resist the 2.0 reference. It would have broken all laws of decency if I had let that opportunity go to waste!


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

My company name is registered as "I Paint" that is why i have a space between the "i" and "Paint". Not sure if that makes a difference? 

I did check with the trademark name ipaint and all are dead or out of date. So i can buy the name and be okay. As long as my logo doesn't infringe with Apples logos. My Font is different than Apple and i haven't seen a Logo from Apple like this. Plus everyone and their dog has an "i" in front of there name now days since the launch of the iPhone.


----------



## waho6o9 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Now that catches the eye. Very good.*



Jay123 said:


> here's some color :whistling2:


:thumbup: Print it. woo hoo.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

gcajnr21 said:


> I honestly dont like my own company name anymore, I have had it for about 4 years and its just getting old and lamo. I realize its a real good name, its simple, trendy, easy to remember, easy to brand. I've been thinking about changing it for about a year now.
> 
> I will start a new thread maybe you guys can help me with a new name.


That's easily sorted. How about this...?


:thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> That's easily sorted. How about this...?
> 
> 
> :thumbup:












This thread is starting to get ugly


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

It's been kinder/gentler over here for him (ya damn mean painters :whistling2
http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/new-company-name-60269/


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Jay123 said:


> It's been kinder/gentler over here for him (ya damn mean painters :whistling2
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/new-company-name-60269/


Yah you're right. Whenever I'm about to ask an opinion about something, I'm always careful to choose an audience that I know will be supportive. I HATE it when people offer well-meaning, thought-out, and constructive criticism. 

I want my mommy not my wife :whistling2: :whistling2:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> Yah you're right. Whenever I'm about to ask an opinion about something, I'm always careful to choose an audience that I know will be supportive. I HATE it when people offer well-meaning, thought-out, and constructive criticism.
> 
> I want my mommy


 
But when I do it people cry and you lock the thread.

I AM the most locked man on PT.


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

daArch said:


> Yah you're right. Whenever I'm about to ask an opinion about something, I'm always careful to choose an audience that I know will be supportive. I HATE it when people offer well-meaning, thought-out, and constructive criticism.
> 
> I want my mommy not my wife :whistling2: :whistling2:


yep :yes:


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> But when I do it people cry and you lock the thread.
> 
> I AM the most locked man on PT.



grow a set and quit whinin'...
















































:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh the sounds of someone throwing rocks at a man with a machine gun.


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Jay123 said:


> grow a set and quit whinin'...


I thought he was bragging :laughing:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

I like the design and colors. Catchy and sophisticated. Which program are you working with?


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

if you're askin' me it's adobe illustrator...just starting to learn it after some frustrations with logo design....loooong way to go


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Jay123 said:


> if you're askin' me it's adobe illustrator...just starting to learn it after some frustrations with logo design....loooong way to go


Its a nice program and very complicated for me. Looks like you handle it well.


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

:no: .... baby steps


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> Its a nice program and very complicated for me. Looks like you handle it well.



Please mark me down for hating all things Adobe because of the steeeeep learning curve.

Most graphic programs can do everything Adobe does, but easilier. 

Well, they do have a lock on Acrobat, it is the best pdf converter.


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

After some research and frustrations and found that a.i. was pretty much the standard, hence, the purchase....I don't have a clue though :no:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Jay123 said:


> grow a set and quit whinin'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me? I think you have me confused with a painter from KC.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Me? I think you have me confused with a painter from KC.


haha some people don't let things go. Another thread NEPS? Okay I can get the gloves on. How is your thread going about how to find work for this winter? Hmmm? Who is whining?


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

alright guys....


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Some have commented that it looks like headphones on the can, so i made the wire inserts smaller and added the handle on the wire. I also rotated the can to the left, i think it centers the logo better. I think it will always look like headphones no matter what i do. Does it look any better to you guys? 


I wonder if the headphone effect really matters? Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

maybe this? (sorry, I'm working on a floor plan that's not holding my interest :whistling2

It might be helpful at times :yes:


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Jay123 said:


> maybe this? (sorry, I'm working on a floor plan that's not holding my interest :whistling2
> 
> It might be helpful at times :yes:


So Funny! Hey Jay123 Lets see your Logo!

Who wants to see Jays Logo?


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

here ya go spanky...


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm currently working on some changes...


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

you can see the bumblefvk of the trailer in pic #3/4 in this web album...

http://picasaweb.google.com/jjfwoodworks/TGCeilingWeb#

trying to consolidate the carpentry and basement logos into one


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

nEighter said:


> haha some people don't let things go. Another thread NEPS? Okay I can get the gloves on. How is your thread going about how to find work for this winter? Hmmm? Who is whining?


You should be a little more concerned about finding work for next week first.

And it's "taking the gloves off" ....genius.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I like both of yours Jay.......

............and your rockin' a sweet mullet! Business in the front and party in the back!


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

...that's not me :whistling2:


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Jay123 said:


> here ya go spanky...


You sell basement remodels? 

Why are you on Painttalk?:001_huh:

I think your new logo is very cluttered. It will be hard to read from any distance. The muff tickler is nice work though.:thumbup:


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

my, my ... a little bitter are we? :whistling2: I like to read...why are _you_ on contractor talk?...except for whining over there how mean everyone is over here...


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> You should be a little more concerned about finding work for next week first.
> 
> And it's "taking the gloves off" ....genius.


nono.. puttin em on just for you pumpkin!

Got things coming. But will take the time till then to keep "marketing" and "talking to people". I bid you a good day.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

gcajnr21 said:


> You sell basement remodels?
> 
> Why are you on Painttalk?:001_huh:



:whistling2:


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I like both of yours Jay.......
> 
> ............and your rockin' a sweet mullet! Business in the front and party in the back!


what year is it


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

it was 2009...and that man is a fantastic carpenter...:yes:

it's funny, I've never thought he had a mullet...seems a little short in the back from what I can remember of the 80's mullets...maybe it's new and improved....

this other part of the project went great except for the fvkn painters..

http://picasaweb.google.com/jjfwoodworks/CofferedCeiling?feat=directlink


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah that's not too bad bad... not a mullet by late 80's standards..


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

gcajnr21 said:


> Are you the website police? HaHa :laughing:


I guess Brian noticed:

http://www.outofthebucket.blogspot.com/

And I like his perspective on it.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I read that! :thumbsup:
Seems OP is being treated much better at CT!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Website content theft is pretty low. Your web presence is an important part of your business identity. I know Brian well enough to know that he would probably allow someone to use something if they asked. Whats funny is if you have to steal a part of your business identity to present to customers, its pretty hollow. Funnier is the amount of time and energy put into the logo, when the content is stolen. Different strokes.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

gcajnr21 said:


> Some have commented that it looks like headphones on the can, so i made the wire inserts smaller and added the handle on the wire. I also rotated the can to the left, i think it centers the logo better. I think it will always look like headphones no matter what i do. Does it look any better to you guys?
> 
> 
> I wonder if the headphone effect really matters? Suggestions anyone?


How many gigs come with a ipaint?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I guess Brian noticed:
> 
> http://www.outofthebucket.blogspot.com/
> 
> And I like his perspective on it.


 
That was great! 

I like reading Brian's blog.


----------

